# Come scoprire chi visita e guarda il tuo profilo Facebook



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco la risposta, si spera definitiva, a tutte le domande del tipo:

*Si può vedere/sapere/scoprire/controllare chi visita e spia il mio profilo facebook 2012/2013*
*
Come si fa?


Scoprire chi visita il tuo profilo Facebook*? Ora si può. O meglio, ci si può provare. Senza l'ausilio di applicazioni strambe create ad hoc che promettono tanto ma che, alla fine, non offrono nulla.

Il sito scienze2.0 ha formulato delle *ipotesi probabilistiche* per cercare di scoprire le persone più attratte dal nostro profilo. 

Il primo metodo consiste nell'*aggiornare più volte la pagina personale di facebook* e vedere i nomi degli amici che compaiono nel riquadro di destra. Secondo Scienze2.0 sono proprio quelle le persone che, ultimamente, hanno consultato con più frequenza il nostro *profilo*. 

*Il secondo metodo* (estendibile anche ai non amici) consiste nel cliccare sulla lista delle "*persone che potresti conoscere*". Sempre a livello probabilistico (secondo scienze2.0) le prime persone che saltano fuori sono le ultime che abbiamo visitato o le prime che ci hanno sbirciato. A nostra insaputa.

Soluzione per: 

*Altre guide per Facebook che potrebbero interessarti*:

http://www.milanworld.net/facebook-come-faccio-proteggere-il-mio-account-vt890.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-faccio-non-farmi-taggare-o-controllare-i-tag-su-facebook-vt3438.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-facc...ioni-eventi-e-persone-su-facebook-vt2474.html

http://www.milanworld.net/come-faccio-cancellare-il-mio-account-facebook-vt2922.html


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sa tanto di *******. Penso che il riquadro in alto a destra mostri quelli con cui hai più interazione (chat, commenti, mi piace, ec..)


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mmmm non credo, io vedo delle persone con le quali non interagisco praticamente mai


----------



## esjie (2 Dicembre 2012)

Appena guardato, hanno tutti la bega


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2012)

Nel riquadro a destra ho visto due fighe con cui non ho mai avuto interazioni


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nel riquadro a destra ho visto due fighe con cui non ho mai avuto interazioni



Attacca! "Scusi signorina, perchè visita il mio profilo"?


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo sia vero. Ho appena aggiornato la pagina una decina di volte e mi sono rimaste sempre le stesse persone (cambia solo l'ordine). Tra l'altro sono tutti maschi. Dovrei dedurre che [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] si fa le ***** con le mie foto 

Penso che al massimo si riferisca alle persone con cui ho interagito di più nel tempo perchè ci sono più o meno sempre quelle 15-20 che girano (infatti ci sono due ex che appaiono spesso), però con alcuni non ho mai avuto a che fare.


Boh, sinceramente fotte ****


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non credo sia vero. Ho appena aggiornato la pagina una decina di volte e mi sono rimaste sempre le stesse persone (cambia solo l'ordine). Tra l'altro sono tutti maschi. Dovrei dedurre che @Vinz si fa le ***** con le mie foto
> 
> Penso che al massimo si riferisca alle persone con cui ho interagito di più nel tempo perchè ci sono più o meno sempre quelle 15-20 che girano (infatti ci sono due ex che appaiono spesso), però con alcuni non ho mai avuto a che fare.
> 
> ...



Vedili dopo un pò! Nel giro di 10 minuti è normale che siano gli stessi!


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

possibile, le mie prove danno risultati verosimili... ex e spasimanti con cui non ho mai avuto contatti su facebook appaiono nel quadrello invece i miei amici con cui ci tagghiamo spesso e mettiamo molti mi piace no, bella roba ...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

grazie mario!


----------



## Canonista (3 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me, a livello probabilistico, hanno detto una *******


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> possibile, le mie prove danno risultati verosimili... ex e spasimanti con cui non ho mai avuto contatti su facebook appaiono nel quadrello invece i miei amici con cui ci tagghiamo spesso e mettiamo molti mi piace no, bella roba ...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> grazie mario!



Prego!


----------



## iceman. (3 Dicembre 2012)

Mah secondo me e' impossibile sapere chi ti cerca; credo che la privacy di fb sia molto solida. 

@Dodo , vinz sta scegliendo il prossimo da squagliare nell'acido , occhio.

Ps: ho provato ieri, mi sono apparse persone mai viste in vita mia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Dicembre 2012)

io ho provato e secondo me è vero,c'è un mio amico che mi critica sempre per ciò che posto su facebook,e che quindi vede sempre ciò che posto o quasi,più altri amici che in effetti mettono molti mi piace e 2 persone con cui non ho minimamente contatti


----------



## Vinz (25 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non credo sia vero. Ho appena aggiornato la pagina una decina di volte e mi sono rimaste sempre le stesse persone (cambia solo l'ordine). Tra l'altro sono tutti maschi. Dovrei dedurre che [MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] si fa le ***** con le mie foto
> 
> Penso che al massimo si riferisca alle persone con cui ho interagito di più nel tempo perchè ci sono più o meno sempre quelle 15-20 che girano (infatti ci sono due ex che appaiono spesso), però con alcuni non ho mai avuto a che fare.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHA mica l'avevo visto sto post! Non ricordavo nemmeno di averti amico su fb


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> AHAHAHA mica l'avevo visto sto post! Non ricordavo nemmeno di averti amico su fb



Si si 

Comunque mi visita anche Suma


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2012)

Mi spiace ma i due metodi non funzionano.

Tutte queste robette vengono sono il risultato di un calcolo su base algoritmica e Facebook se ne guarda bene a far capire come vengono calcolate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

ma il secondo metodo vale anche se vado su un profilo di un amico?


----------



## esjie (27 Dicembre 2012)

3 phighe! 
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] cos'hai da guardare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nel riquadro a destra ho visto due fighe con cui non ho mai avuto interazioni


E mai ne avrai


----------



## Jaqen (28 Dicembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> 3 phighe!
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] cos'hai da guardare?


Probabilmente è perché siamo costantemente in contatto


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Funziona ragazzi. A Capodanno ho conosciuto una tipa al volo, il giorno ho cliccato su "persone che potresti conoscere" ed era in pole position


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2013)

up


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> up



quello di aggiornare la pagina non funziona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

l'altro su "persone che potresti conoscere" non ci sono gli amici...come se fa?


----------



## Dexter (21 Settembre 2013)

sulla mia home a destra non c'è mai nulla se non pubblicità e una lista che si auto-aggiorna non appena qualche amico condivide o commenta qualcosa...al massimo qualche troi.. ehm "modella"  che mi consigliano di "seguire". e non ho neanche capito dove sta la lista delle persone che potrei conoscere. sono un imbranato


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Bah ci credo poco, cioè ci sono un paio di fighe da paura che appaiono nella lista, cioè è possibile sto fatto???


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

Mario, ma intendi persone che potresti conoscere?

Per me è na ******, visto che vedo un po troppe ragazze in quella lista


----------

